# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Shoutbox

## Mai Minh Hoàng

Admin ơi mình nghĩ nên có cái shoutbox hay chatbox gì đó để ae tán gẫu & diễn đàn sôi nổi hơn.

----------

